# Euro-spec M-Tech front bumper on my 04 330Ci



## routesixtysixer (May 2, 2003)

Picked up from the paint shop on Friday and installed this morning. I am very happy with the job the paint shop did... matches the factory silver gray perfectly.


----------



## akbmw81 (Jun 25, 2003)

very nice...i like it...is that the same bumper as on the zhp?


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

routesixtysixer said:


> Picked up from the paint shop on Friday and installed this morning. I am very happy with the job the paint shop did... matches the factory silver gray perfectly.


Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## routesixtysixer (May 2, 2003)

akbmw81 said:


> very nice...i like it...is that the same bumper as on the zhp?


Essentially... but this one is euro-spec: no corner reflectors.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

akbmw81 said:


> very nice...i like it...is that the same bumper as on the zhp?


not quite---no bumper strip


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

routesixtysixer said:


> Essentially... but this one is euro-spec: no corner reflectors.


the ZHP has no corner reflectors either--they are integrated into the turn signals.


----------



## routesixtysixer (May 2, 2003)

atyclb said:


> the ZHP has no corner reflectors either--they are integrated into the turn signals.


I forget that the coupe and sedan front bumpers are quite different. The M-Tech coupe bumper has corner reflectors like the standard bumper. This is also the bumper that Canadians get with the M-Sport package on their coupes. This is a picture of a 2004 Canadian M-Sport coupe:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

routesixtysixer said:


> I forget that the coupe and sedan front bumpers are quite different. The M-Tech coupe bumper has corner reflectors like the standard bumper. This is also the bumper that Canadians get with the M-Sport package on their coupes. This is a picture of a 2004 Canadian M-Sport coupe:


huh--interesting that the reflectors are on the bumper and not in the turn signals in that case!


----------



## Jsteb (Jun 5, 2003)

*How much did the new setup run...*

you all told? If you don't mind me asking  It looks awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## routesixtysixer (May 2, 2003)

Jsteb said:


> you all told? If you don't mind me asking  It looks awesome! :thumbup:


$551 for the parts (including shipping) and another $252 for the paint.


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

routesixtysixer said:


> Picked up from the paint shop on Friday and installed this morning. I am very happy with the job the paint shop did... matches the factory silver gray perfectly.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Looks great. Did you have to do anything special to purchase the euro-spec bumper?


----------



## routesixtysixer (May 2, 2003)

mquetel said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Looks great. Did you have to do anything special to purchase the euro-spec bumper?


Nope, that was just the part number that Chris at Crevier came up with first to fit the 04 coupe. :thumbup:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Looks awesome, I love the facelift with that bumper :thumbup:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I would say this is a "must have" w/ the 2004+ coupes. Hmm-- maybe Bangle's "facelifts" are really clever ploys to force buyers into buying new bumpers so that they're cars look right.


----------



## grayghost (Jan 10, 2003)

routesixtysixer said:


> Nope, that was just the part number that Chris at Crevier came up with first to fit the 04 coupe. :thumbup:


Could you provide a part number or other fairly specific identification... I have to have my bumper cover replaced (2004 330Ci) so this might be an interesting alternative...
Thanks


----------



## routesixtysixer (May 2, 2003)

grayghost said:


> Could you provide a part number or other fairly specific identification... I have to have my bumper cover replaced (2004 330Ci) so this might be an interesting alternative...
> Thanks


Here's a list of parts:
51-11-7-893-057 BUMPER TRIM $239.92
51-11-7-893-062 GRID $31.20
51-11-7-893-066 ADAPTER $17.60
51-11-7-893-067 COVER $3.60
51-11-7-893-068 COVER $3.60
51-11-7-211-938 MOUNTING SLEEVE (2) $2.12
63-17-7-894-017 FOG LAMP LEFT $78.40
63-17-7-894-017 FOG LAMP RIGHT $78.40


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

One minor correction; right lamp is -018

I have the whole kit (51-71-0-028-807; front and rear bumpers and side skirts) on my 2001 330Ci and can verify that the front bumper that routesixtysixer used is the same one that I have on mine. It appears that the front bumper at least fits pre-facelift cars.



routesixtysixer said:


> Here's a list of parts:
> 51-11-7-893-057 BUMPER TRIM $239.92
> 51-11-7-893-062 GRID $31.20
> 51-11-7-893-066 ADAPTER $17.60
> ...


----------



## CarlosC (Aug 18, 2002)

That looks so much better than the stock bumper! Are you doing the rear M-tech bumper as well?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Nice... I like it... 

so much easier to clean than the stock mesh and fins that are down there....


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

routesixtysixer said:


> Here's a list of parts:
> 51-11-7-893-057 BUMPER TRIM $239.92
> 51-11-7-893-062 GRID $31.20
> 51-11-7-893-066 ADAPTER $17.60
> ...


Are not the original foglamps reusable with the M Tech bumper?


----------

